# Ok Digital folks and puter folks, Is this really Possable?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.photosrecovery.com/

I am hearing that you can use this to get pictures off a used blank memory card for digi cameras, 
I find it hard to swallow myself,,but wanted to post this to see if anyone else knows this?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know if it really works, but if it does, i must say, where can i get one!?!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I am having a hard time swallowing also I work with building computers and other technology but I have never seen a program that can retrieve deleted information that you personally deleted


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think i remember hearing this... When you delete something off of your computer or other media it doesn't actually rewrite anything over what was there before. It simply makes it so the file space is not in use and can be written over. So in essence its actually still there until its written over.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Trust me when you "delete" data in the normal way it is all still there. All that has been done is the first bit of data has been changed. They are companys out there that are in business to retrive data that has been lose/deleted. Ask a police agency about how easy it is to retrive deleted data.


RC


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The only true way to make sure noone takes data off a hard drive is to destroy the drive. Even when it has been written over the previous data can still be pulled off. Kind of like writing on a peice of paper and going to the next page on the tablet. Even if you write on the next page if you work hard enough you can still read what was on the previous page.

So I dont see why any other media storage device would be any different.


----------

